# Overwhelmed!



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I am new to this board but have been reading for a while. For years I have had FMS, IBS, and asthma, and now I have diabetes. Before I had my second child 6 1/2 years ago (a very traumatic delivery requiring 6 hours of surgery to repair things that literally ripped apart during labor), I was very healthy. Now I am overweight and have all of these chronic illnesses. I have tried and tried to lose weight, and just when I'm having some success, something flares up and sends me back to square 1 (and sometimes to square -10). In the last year I've been intubated because of a severe asthma attack and hospitalized several times for severe abdominal pain. My doctor's solution to everything is "aerobic exercise for at least an hour a day" and to "lose weight." (In all fairness, he has at least prescribed some medications - trazodone and flexeril - that help me sleep, but they do nothing for flares.) I know what I need to do in order to lose weight, but the problem is in the execution. In addition to my recurring physical limitations, I have a very demanding job which leaves me with little time and energy to work out. I am about at my wits' end and wonder if anyone out there has any success warding off the symptoms of multiple illnesses enough to be able to exercise and lose/maintain a healthy weight.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Ilovehockey:Welcome to the board. Since having fm I too have put on a fair bit of weight. I seem to fluctuate. As with any weight loss program it's a combination of foods and exercise. I can't do weights or anything that stresses the muscles (it aggravates my fm). My rheumatologist said that the best thing to do is walk. She said start off slow (15 minutes) and while walking pick up the pace so that your heartrate goes up and slow it back down and pick it back up again. Gradually increase your time. I also take yoga and find that stretching is very helpful (not sure how many calories you would burn here since it is not aerobic). It seems the aerobic exercise is the thing to burn off calories. I even thought about buying a treadmill, but I like the fresh air. Maybe you could start on a weekend and set aside l/2 hr to walk. I think that once you start the program and start feeling better you might find you look forward to the walks. If you are having a bad day, by all means don't do it. On my down days I will do stretching instead of walking. It sounds like you lead a fairly busy life, but it's important for you to make the time to relax or exercise. Maybe a walk and then a nice warm bath. I al so see we have a few things in common besides fm, ibs & weight issues, you are a hockey lover. Me too. The Leafs are out of it now, so I'm rooting for Colorado. I hope that you find the right exercise program that will work for you.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions. Walking is about the only thing I can do (that is, when my foot isn't numb!), and I think I'll look into yoga. I'm glad to hear you're cheering for the right hockey team in the finals. (I live in Colorado and am a huge Avs fan.)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi ilovehockey!I'd love to learn more about the game!! I'm here in Green Bay, WI and they have a local hockey team that is getting better and better all the time------they're called The Gamblers. I want to go and see a few games this year. Maybe I'll understand it better if I see them play.Weener is right about the stretching and walking. Slow stretching (and no bouncing when you stretch!!) may be a good way for you to start a gradual exercise program. The muscles need that. Try to do that everyday---even twice a day if you can. Slow walks at first, and after awhile, you will be amazed at how much faster you can walk and/or farther you can go. But, remember, it takes time.I've been stretching and walking for years. I've tried plenty of other things, too, but so many of them are just too hard on this body of mine. I still have plenty of pain and discomfort when I walk, but it's worse if I don't. I had major surgery (2 of them) a year ago and it's taken me a long time to get the go ahead to exercise, but I finally can!! The last few days I was finishing my 2 mile walk in 35 minutes instead of 45 minutes, so I decided to walk farther. Oh boy! I'm feeling it. Shouldn't have been quite so gung-ho so quickly, I guess.Weight gain is a "curse" as far as I'm concerned. I keep yo-yo-ing. I firmly believe the medications play a huge roll in the weight gained. It screws up our metabolisms big time. And, of course, I'm not getting any younger (I'm going to be 52 later this month). I'm getting ready for the Fox Farm, I think!!!!I've given up on most meds. All they did was create more or different symptoms and I have enough to cope with without adding more. I take a whole food supplement program through NSA called Juice Plus. I've been on it for 2 years now. They also make a high protein drink that is great and I use that as a meal replacement. Very nutritious and it has fiber in it, too, which I need. I'm IBS/C most of the time. I've just learned about a Liver Support supplement, a Digestive supplement, and a Joint supplement, made by the Nikken Company. The Joint one is a combination of MSM (a natural anti-inflammatory), and CM (a fatty acid). I think I'm going to try them and see if I can get some relief. Can't hurt. I don't even want to go to another Doctor because they just don't know what to do----so why bother. They want to keep putting me back on anti-depressants and I won't go that route ever again.I do hope you can find some relief and I wish you luck with your exercise-weight loss program. Remember, don't deprive yourself too much or it will backfire on you. Make small changes. One thing I found helpful is to use a smaller plate---like a luncheon plate instead of a dinner plate. Try to eat fiber rich foods---lots of veggies, some fruits, and whole grains, and small portions of protein foods. These foods will fill you up faster and for a longer period of time. And veggies are so low in calories, you could eat them all day and you won't gain weight from them!! Keep a daily diary of your food intake. You'd be surprised. And at least 8 glasses of water a day. More if you can---you need to flush your system.Keep in touch. We'll want to know how you are doing.Take care.KarenP.S. My oldest son is an Interior Designer in Denver, Colorado. Colorado is so beautiful!! I'd love to live out there.------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome ilh. I lost a lot of weight when I had candida infection. Now that it has subsided with treatment, I am starting to put more weight back on. Can't close some of the pants I was able to fit into last year. I have a pouchy belly anyway. I have trouble with stamina when I exercise. I seem to tucker out a lot sooner than I should. I do a lot of stretching and isometric exercise like weener said, but it is difficult for me to do the aeorobic kind, although I know it is important. When I sit too long and my chest has a dull ache, I know it is time to get up and get my heart rate moving. I'm lucky if I can keep it up for 5 minutes! Walking seems the best. It is hard to keep it up on a hard surface though, 'cause the 'ol feet start to hurt. I'm nearing 50, and spent over 20yrs in healthcare on them. I haven't worked in about 6yrs since the infection, but plan to try to go back either this summer (part-time) or this fall (maybe full-time).I have never been to a hockey game. I asked my husband if he would like to go to one this past year, but he said he wasn't interested. M.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2001)

Hello ilovehockey, I love it too. Sometimes it is too cold to go into the rink and watch my Son play - I have two children and I feel bad sometimes when the FMS affects what I can and cannot do with them. They have come to realize Mom has good and bad days and they don't ask anymore. I am worried about my Son in particular he had very severe allergies - has anyone done any research on the chances of offspring getting FMS?As far as the weight gain/loss it is a rollercoaster for me too. I find that I am able to control eating on "good days" but when I am down with the pain I reach for the comfort foods which is a bad habit. I do not keep any junk food in the house at all - nothing - so if I want something I have to get in the car and drive to get it, that often is a tiring enough thought to stop me!!! Life is hard enought without having to endure the many faucets of FMS, CFC and IBS but all we can do is try, and if we fail we try again...there is always hope and reading everyones emails has given me hope!Thanks and keep writing!


----------



## twinkle (Aug 19, 2004)

Hello,I developed chronic fatique and fibromyalgia after a very hard birh as well. I take Body Balance from lifeforce-intl.comIt has doubled my energy.I'm bike riding with my husband now and doing lots of things I didn't think I could ever do again! Everyone thats on it talks about increase energy, i'm sure it would help you too. Best wishes, Charlene


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

What a surprise to find my original post at the top of the board. I thought I'd take this opportunity to provide an update. I started yoga, which I love, and I continue walking. I also bought Mike's IBS tapes and have been on the diabetic diet for several weeks. I feel like a completely different person! I'm more relaxed, have more energy, and have lost 12# so far! Thank you for your encouragement and suggestions!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi IloveHockey:I am so glad to hear that you are doing better. Twelve pounds that is great! Way to go! I also love yoga and find that it helps a lot with the pain. I'm on my own for the summer, but come Sept. I'll be back taking classes. Anyways, just wanted to say congratulations and keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2001)

hello ilovehockey:How goes the battle? I wanted to let you know that I have also had some recent success with weight loss and it made me feel so much better mentally and physically. I was wondering if you had maintained your loss and if you had lost any more?? keep us posted!!!







Smile!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Ilovehockey! I haven't been on for awhile so am catching up. When I read your update towards the bottom of the page, I cheered!!







I too gained weight, I have CFS. I am down 34 pounds in my loss now. I finally figured out, I have no metabolism!! I tried all sort of diets, like The Zone, even desperate used slim fast. NOTHING WORKED! I ended up just cutting way back on what I ate. I did not give up my love of chocolate either, just had a little. I have to be careful because it can come back so fast! I am also a huge fan of walking. I go as far as I'm able for the day. I started out with 10 to 15 minutes and that worked up to being able to go on a 3.5 mile backpack trip this summer!!! It did take a couple years of serious "training" for the backpacking though. I endured many, many crashes getting to this point, but it is SO WORTH IT in the long run. Keep up the good work.







DD


----------

